# looking for new subs! help!



## xcsp800 (Mar 30, 2011)

hey guys, new on here so work with me please hah. iv got a 2007 honda fit sport. looking for a good heavy hitting system that still sounds crisp to and not like crap so i need ideas for subs. not really a limit for price within reason. i was thinking about going with possibly 2 alpine 10" type x subs. but i really dont know all that much about systems i was just told these were a great sub. would run me around 400 a piece for each sub. so around that price. give me ideas please! would like heavy hitting but still clean aswell. and amp ideas to! thanks!


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

xcsp800 said:


> hey guys, new on here so work with me please hah. iv got a 2007 honda fit sport. looking for a good heavy hitting system that still sounds crisp to and not like crap so i need ideas for subs. not really a limit for price within reason. i was thinking about going with possibly 2 alpine 10" type x subs. but i really dont know all that much about systems i was just told these were a great sub. would run me around 400 a piece for each sub. so around that price. give me ideas please! would like heavy hitting but still clean aswell. and amp ideas to! thanks!


If you're willing to spend $400 a piece on drivers, without a doubt I say JBL W10Gti Mkii.. Set them up right and they will get loud and sound phenomenal while doing it


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a 2009 Honda Fit, and I can tell you 2 10's is a good choice, or 1 12 would also work. I currently use 2 10's with 1200watts, and I am working on getting a beefy single 12 and I will be building a ported enclosure tuned around 33Hz. If you go larger say 2 12's you can kiss your entire hatch area goodbye. There are lots of brands out there that can handle what you are asking for, Sundown, JBL, and lots more. For deep hard hitting bass, I prefer a ported box, some say bandpass but those are much more difficult to build if you are building the box yourself. 

Btw, I would suggest subs facing up, port facing back if using a ported box, tends to yeild better in the fit.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Available power and space? Those mean a lot for someone wanting SPL and to pick subs.

Also, how many amps can your alternator output? This will likely be your weakest link and makes my recommendations a little over zealous.

Shiva X-12
Fi Q12

EDIT: Just realized you asked about amps too.

Alpine MRP-2000


----------

